# what preamp do you use?



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

I am looking to get my caller cleaner and louder. heard that using a preamp is the way to go... I tried doing searches but cant seem to find the old threads on this. Tryin to get the caller goin before we go in a couple weeks here! Thanks in advance!
:beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

boostaroo.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

probably a silly question, but how did you rig yours up to run directly off the 12V?


----------



## orrghead16 (Dec 29, 2005)

I run fiiO preamps on all my callers. They have a selection. Had a couple e6's that I switched out for e11's or e12's this last season.

Seems silly to me to run 500 dollar callers off of cheap 10 dollar mp3 players. Dropping money in high quality connections, preamps, and mp3 players pays dividends with clear, loud sounds. Regardless if the snows notice or not, it is good to have peace of mind knowing I have quality volume and the crispest sound I can play.

Along these lines, having a external battery pack in the fields is worth its weight in gold to charge players, amps, and phones. I have 2 in my blind bag. Never have to worry about missing reports with a dead phone, switching out AAA's during 15 degree mornings, or running back to the truck to charge the ipod.

PO


----------

